# ReShoot



## Corry (Nov 18, 2005)

I did a reshoot of the pics I did last week of Erik and I.  I only have time to post one right now, but I'll post more when I get back.  This is one of my favorites.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 18, 2005)

You don't smile with your teeth???  I think it looks good.  Doing self portraits by yourself is hard enough, let alone with another person.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice shot. You guys always look so happy together and in love.

Eric


----------



## tkme4ard (Nov 18, 2005)

um is that your bra showing?  I'm sorry that bothers me .. LOL where is a blushing icon?


----------



## Corry (Nov 18, 2005)

tkme4ard said:
			
		

> um is that your bra showing?  I'm sorry that bothers me .. LOL where is a blushing icon?



Haha...no, not my bra..it's the tank top I wear under that shirt...it was actually supposed to be showing just a bit more.  I'll post more up in a bit... I just got home.


----------



## Corry (Nov 18, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Nice shot. You guys always look so happy together and in love.
> 
> Eric



   Thank you! I like hearing that! 



			
				AprilRamone said:
			
		

> You don't smile with your teeth???  I think it looks good.  Doing self portraits by yourself is hard enough, let alone with another person.



No..when I was younger I was a REEEALLY late at losing my teeth (I was in HIGH SCHOOL before I lost my top front teeth)....and I was always ashamed and embarrassed...so I still usually don't smile with my teeth.  (Erik sure has a nice smile though, eh?  )

Oh, and by the way...this is a reshoot from the day we did this.  This was the only pose that I could find that I really liked, but the lighting and everything else sucked that day...so...all of these shots are the same pose, with some zoomed in closer.  I'll post the original one for last week from reference, and I'll post the others as soon as I get them edited and resized. 

Last week: 






When I post the others I would like your opinion on which one is best.


----------



## Corry (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok...here they are....all very similar, but thanks to me not liking the way I look EVER, I think they're all bad!  So...help me out, k?
1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8





And here's one of just Erik, taken when I was adjusting settings.   I like it.  I'm having it printed, and I'm gonna give one to his Mom.


----------



## Alison (Nov 18, 2005)

I think the very first one you posted is my favorite expression wise. Big difference in your lighting from the one last week as well. I think you're on the right track using more natural light, but the light still seems a bit flat to me. What was your set up lighting wise for these?


----------



## Corry (Nov 18, 2005)

Window light coming in from one side, and two peices of foam core boards, a small one right in front, and a bigger one off to the side slightly as reflectors.


----------



## Alison (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you might have more depth to the photos if you get rid of the one in front and position the one on the side as a fill to the window light. Hard to say without being there to actually see it, but it might be worth a shot. Like I said though, this lighting is a huge improvement over the last set!


----------



## Corry (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Alison! I will try that.  My thinking on putting one in front was to eliminate shadows, like around the eyes...but maybe I eliminated them too much then?


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 18, 2005)

I love the first one too Cory!  You guys look so happy.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, wow.  What a wonderful improvement in lighting!  Alison... you really think this is too flat?  I do agree with the posing advice.  It's nealy always better to pose a couple without lining ups the heads, one right over the other.  If you put him in black too, you're gonna like the results even more.

You've gotta be pleased with the difference!  Very nice.

-Pete


----------



## craig (Nov 18, 2005)

Good work!!! It is clear you guys are in love. The shadows on your face and the lack of light on Eric's is a little tough. Could be the light was a little too directional. Personally I like to position the fall off on the chin and cheek bones.


----------



## Alison (Nov 19, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Oh, wow.  What a wonderful improvement in lighting!  Alison... you really think this is too flat?  I do agree with the posing advice.  It's nealy always better to pose a couple without lining ups the heads, one right over the other.  If you put him in black too, you're gonna like the results even more.



Maybe flat isn't the right word, something just seems a little off to me. Could just be the time of day too, perhaps morning or later afternoon light would bring a different feel. Or, maybe even just a little PS work to add some contrast or softer colors. 

I too agree about the clothing, if you  both dressed in a similar color that will change the look a lot. 

But really, this is by far your best work Corry!


----------



## Corry (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I was debating which of his sweaters to have him wear...he doesn't have a black one, but maybe I should have used the green one he has.  It's easier to set up the studio nowadays, so maybe I'll be able to convince him to to yet another re-shoot in the future!  (I can here the deep breath, the hesitation, and the 'fine' now!  )


----------



## Corry (Nov 19, 2005)

I did an edit on the first pic I posted in this thread, and I like it a lot better...lemme know if you agree!

I bumped the saturation and contrast, and dodged Erik's face a bit.


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Alison (Nov 21, 2005)

I like it a lot better than the original, gives it more "oomph" with the added contrast IMO.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice.  Now... I can see you had at least two light sources of differing color temps.  The shadows are on the warm (yellow) side.  I did a bit of correcting to your low res image and would be happy to email it to you if you'd like to better see what I mean.

-Pete


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Sent ya a pm, Pete.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sent ya a pm, Pete.



Say, Corry....  did you get the file?

-Pete


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Say, Corry....  did you get the file?
> 
> -Pete



Yes, I did...sorry 'bout that.  Thanks, but I'd love to know what it was you did.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh...  OK.  I selected the areas where the "other" light was spilling using the lasso tool.  I then feathered the selection.  I made the adjustment using the hue/saturation tool to change the saturation of just the yellows.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Oh...  OK.  I selected the areas where the "other" light was spilling using the lasso tool.  I then feathered the selection.  I made the adjustment using the hue/saturation tool to change the saturation of just the yellows.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> -Pete



Thanks!


----------



## northman (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Corry.

  I like the seond one and the one you like. Did you use a gold reflector to get the yellow cast on the left side?


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2005)

northman said:
			
		

> Hi Corry.
> 
> I like the seond one and the one you like. Did you use a gold reflector to get the yellow cast on the left side?



No, as Christie Photo pointed out to me...I must have left my regular lights on in my apartment (very big apartment, with teh studio on one end)....I can't remember for sure, but the only light sources I intended were the window light, and the reflected window light, which I used white foamcore board for.


----------

